# Kernel panic - Fatal trap 9 - reboot cycle



## rob.ormond (May 19, 2020)

Hi all,
We have quite a few servers hosted by a VPS provider, running FreeBSD 10.2.

We recently had a group of 28 servers receive a hard reset by the hosting provider, and 11 of them failed to boot afterwards.  The hosting provider says the only thing that changed was the removal of an old eVPN interface and connection of a new one, but we don't really know if anything else happened.

All machines had been gracefully shut down only minutes prior and booted fine, then the hard reset was performed, and now they are stuck in a kernel panic reboot cycle.

We've tried booting with a custom iso mounted, and running fsck but to no avail.  We've also had the instances moved to a new host machine to rule out hardware issue and it made no difference.

Any ideas of where to go from here?  Any idea what could cause the instances to have this general protection fault all of a sudden?  Or even how to avoid something like this happening again in the future, as hard resets can obviously happen from time to time.  We've had plenty of hard resets before though over the years and have never seen this happen before.

Any help greatly appreciated!

Rob


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2020)

rob.ormond said:


> running FreeBSD 10.2.


FreeBSD 10.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## rob.ormond (May 19, 2020)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 10.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> 
> ...



Hi, I know, my question is more generic in nature, didn't mean it to be specific to that version.  What could be the root cause in any version for a fatal trap 9 and how to either get out of this reboot cycle or prevent it from happening in the future.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2020)

rob.ormond said:


> What could be the root cause in any version for a fatal trap 9


Bad hardware and/or bad drivers tend to do this.


----------



## rob.ormond (May 21, 2020)

Turns out it was some KVM settings on the data centre's side.  We don't know exactly what settings, but we've got our machines restored and working!


----------



## ralphbsz (May 21, 2020)

And now you upgrade the to a current version. Please, pretty please.


----------



## rob.ormond (May 21, 2020)

ha, yes


----------

